# Help Picking Out Disposal



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

All just opinions, but I would get an Insinkerator brand, mainly just because. In a typical store, be it a big box, independent appliance, whatever, you will most likely see three, maybe four different models, and, based on what I have seen, the prices pretty much boil down to good, better, and best, as far as overall quality, noise level, etc. I would avoid their Badger line, because, again, just my opinion, they are the ones that you put in a house that you are getting ready to sell, just so that you can say it has one. Otherwise, as far as installation, etc, they all connect and operate pretty much the same. Now, in case you happen to be on a septic system, you may want to consider skipping it altogether.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Agree with Dexter in above post.

I would buy an Insinkarator Evolution series. Expect to pay from $175 to $300+ depending of the model


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Plumbers just love garbage disposals.
Main cause for plugged up drains, filling up septic tanks.
Never could see a reason for one.
Use the waste for compost, stored in an empty coffee can.
Against the law in my area to even have one since where all on septic systems.


----------



## LeakyHawaiiRoof (Oct 21, 2014)

A few years ago I bought an InSinkErator Evolution from Home Depot and it works great. I can't remember the model number other than it was the top of the line red one (about $200). I think the only model better was the silver model which was about $100 more.

I really wanted a blue InSinkErator Evolution sold by Lowes (because I like the color blue better), but the blue one had the exact same specifications with a warranty period of one year less. Not sure why.

 My old 15 year old garbage disposal was an InSinkErator with a cover control. Do not buy a garbage disposal with a cover control. The cover control on my old garbage disposal broke so the darn thing wouldn't turn off. <remove cover, machine still running, cry> Cover control is one more thing to break . . . and it does.

Anyway, the new InSinkErator was pretty easy to install. The new one was compatible with the old mount so that saved me time. 

I don't know what type of situation you have, but assuming you're a normal household of 2-5 people, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend one of the higher end InSinkErator Evolution that does NOT have cover control. 

Make sure to measure before buying. If you need help with installation, just ask.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Warranty probably a different model. Years ago when I bought my Toro lawnmower there was a 75 dollar price difference between my local Toro dealer and Lowe's. Local dealer 5 year warranty ,Lowe's model had a 2 year warranty. Local dealer came down 25 bucks and delivers for free. Sometime later I found out why. The Local dealer model has a cast iron sleeve in the cylinder, Lowe's model did not. 15 years later that mower still stars on the first pull . Neighbor bought s Lowe's toro after I bought mine and he replaced it 5 years ago.


----------



## landman650 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I like the inksinerator evolution ones from first glance


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

agree, buy an evolution. the ones you see on the insinkerator website are gray and silver and you can't find them at lowe's or home depot. lowe's and home depot get custom spec'd and colored ones for their store that have lower HP ratings for more money. they also don't carry the evolution compact, which is in my opinion the perfect size and takes up less space under the sink.

you'll notice that lowe's and home depot have like 5/8 HP models and on amazon/insinkerator website you'll see 3/4 HP. just cheaper versions of the real thing basically, but then again, lowes' and home depot do that for a lot of stuff so you have to be careful.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have the lowest model insinkerator. it works just fine. it is nowhere as loud as the demo box in the store. and while it is not quiet, who cares. its only on for a few seconds.

my opinion. if you need more powerfull, your putting way to much stuff down the drain = asking for future problems.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

more powerful isn't necessarily the issue. it's stainless internals vs. crappy galvanized that rust to crap in a few years and cause it to leak. and load isn't the issue either. put a lemon or lime slice in the cheapo vs the evolution and the difference is quite noticeable in grinding capability.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

I vote insinkarator evolution. Expensive, but mine had a 10 year warrantee (might have been 8 don't remember) and I absolutely love it.


----------

